# Catoctin Mountain routes



## MarcelDuchamp (Jan 22, 2004)

Anyone know of some good, hilly rides that go over the catoctin mountains? All I've found is one cue sheet on bikewashington.org that goes to Thurmont, but I don't think it has any tough climbs.

thanks


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

*Check with the BBC*

Baltimore Bicycling Club, they have a lot of cue sheets for areas all over MD and may have something for out there. 
http://www.baltobikeclub.org/

Good Luck, 
Zeytin


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Here is a route.*



MarcelDuchamp said:


> Anyone know of some good, hilly rides that go over the catoctin mountains? All I've found is one cue sheet on bikewashington.org that goes to Thurmont, but I don't think it has any tough climbs.
> 
> thanks


Lots of climbing here and a good introduction to the hills. From Thurmont go West on 77 Catoctin Mountain road. After about 5 miles of medium climbing turn Left on Tower for a couple miles of steep stuff. After about 2-3 miles turn left on Wigwam for a bit of downhill. Turn right at a "T" and go down Catoctin Hollow road ( a windy sketchy descent so be careful). When you get to the bottom you are back in Thurmont. 

For more climbing fun turn around and go back the way you came.

That is real climbing no matter what you are used to or where you are from.


----------



## laxguy86 (Jul 13, 2004)

How many miles is that route?
-dM


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Can't be much more than a 15 mile loop.*



laxguy86 said:


> How many miles is that route?
> -dM


Good climbing though. We usually thow it in as part of a longer ride.


----------

